# Conectar altavoces a minicadena y esta a PC



## magaga (Abr 15, 2008)

Hola! Les escribo porque tengo un pequeño lío en mi habitación. Tengo una serie de altavoces que quiero conectar a una minicadena y a esta ponerle de auxiliar mi ordenador. Como soy muy torpe para esto les he sacado fotos de las conexiones que tienen los altavoces, la minicadena y la tarjeta de sonido del ordenador. Les pido que ustedes me digan qué cables debo usar, dónde conectarlos y cómo. Y seguramente necesitaré algún aparato a parte para conectar los altavoces a la minicadena. También les pido que me digan qué me hace falta y qué me puede costar. El objetivo principal es conectar los altavoces en estéreo y en sonido envolvente. En definitiva, sacar el máximo rendimiento posible.

Para empezar tengo una tarjeta de sonido Creative Sound Blaster Live! 24 Bit:






Esta la conecto a la minicadena, que es una Aiwa LCX-600:
(Parte frontal)




(Parte posterior)





Luego vienen los altavoces:
- SubWoofer x1: (Impedance: 4 Ohm)
(Parte frontal)




(Parte posterior)





- Speaker Front x2: (Max Power: 50W, Impedance: 6 Ohm)
(Parte frontal)




(Parte posterior)





- Speaker Rear x2: (Max Power: 50W, Impedance: 6 Ohm)
(Parte frontal)




(Parte posterior)





- Speaker Central x1: (Max Power: 50W, Impedance: 6 Ohm)
(Parte frontal)
Igual que los otros speakers pero más ancho.
(Parte posterior)





- Otros..
(Parte frontal)




(Parte lateral: la imágen sólo muestra un lado, pues por el otro lado tiene la misma conexión)





Si necesitan que les redacte lo que pone en la parte posterior de la minicadena pídanlo, por si en la foto no se ve muy claro.

Si no entienden muy bien lo que pido, preguntenlo.

Gracias de antemano y un saludo!


----------



## Dano (Abr 15, 2008)

Esta creo que es la mejor distribución para ganar la mayor potencia posible.

Supongo que la impedancia mínima de salida del amplificador es de 4 Ohm.

La distribución que observas en la imagen es sin el parlante central, no lo coloque porque sino unos de los canales iba a quedar con menor impedancia.

Saludos


----------



## magaga (Abr 16, 2008)

Gracias Dano, voy a probarlo.

De todos modos no hay posibilidad de conectar el SubWoofer en el jack? algun conversor del cable al jack.. Porque el rendimiento no es el mismo, donde tu lo has conectado, se comporta como un speaker.

Gracias de vuelta. Un saludo.


----------



## Dano (Abr 16, 2008)

Una pregunta: ¿Las salidas surround y subwoofer, son amplificadas?, o sea tiene potencia como para conectarle un parlante?


----------



## magaga (Abr 16, 2008)

Eso como lo miro? ya te digo qe no tengo mucha idea del tema.

En la parte de atrás de la minicadena (AIWA model no. CX-L600K) pone:

~ 230 V
50Hz
80W

es esa potencia la qe me pides?

Si no es eso aclarame como lo averiguo.
Gracias.


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 17, 2008)

A lo que se refiere Dano es si la salida que dice SURROUND OUT esta amplificada? osea que si conectas una bocina suena como debe...

Lo averiguas conectando uno de los Speaker Rear por ejemplo, con un cable RCA.

el subwoofer lleva integrado el amplificador cierto?

Saludos


----------



## magaga (Abr 20, 2008)

Ya lo conecte todo nomas me queda hacer la conversion del subwoofer stereo al jack mono que sale de la minicadena. Necesitaria que me explicaran si se pueden mezclar los dos canales y unirlos al jack, o sino, como debo hacerlo para conectarlo en mono. Gracias.


----------



## magaga (Abr 20, 2008)

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> A lo que se refiere Dano es si la salida que dice SURROUND OUT esta amplificada? osea que si conectas una bocina suena como debe...
> 
> Lo averiguas conectando uno de los Speaker Rear por ejemplo, con un cable RCA.
> 
> ...



Si que suena bien la salida RCA, ya tuve una vez unos altavoces RCA conectados y se escuchaba todo bien.


----------



## magaga (Abr 22, 2008)

Ayuda con el subwoofer por favor.


----------

